# Fresh Horseradish Making Question



## letscook (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry if this is in the wrong spot didn't know where to post it

My Dad always grew his horseradish and grated it in a food processor.
You could always tell he was making it or just made it by how quick your sinus cleared when walking into the house. He generally did it outside.

Now I am in the need of more and he past 2 weeks ago after 87 years of a great life. He was always planting and growing all sorts of items.

I have a horseradish root that I purchased at the grocery store
I know he put some vinegar in it but Cider or white vinegar ?  I don't know
also I think he added a little water.

Anyone make that their own could give me a clue 

thanks


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 2, 2015)

We made it when I was a kid and all I have are bad memories of the whole process, lol! 

Take a look at this!

Making Horseradish : Vegetables and Herbs : Preserving and Preparing : Food Safety : Food : University of Minnesota Extension

Good luck!


----------



## CraigC (Feb 2, 2015)

A simple horseradish "sauce" uses salt, sugar and white vinegar.


----------



## mcnerd (Feb 2, 2015)

Horseradish

Servings: 20
Yield: 1.25 cups

1 cup cubed peeled horseradish root (1/2-inch pieces), cubed peeled (1/2-inch pieces)
3/4 cup vinegar
2 tsp sugar
1/4 tsp salt

1. Combine all ingredients in a food processor or blender; process until pureed. Carefully remove cover of processor or blender, keeping face away from container. Cover and store in the refrigerator. Use as a condiment or in recipes.

Prep Time:: 10 minutes


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 2, 2015)

Letscook, I'm so very sorry about the loss of your Dad.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 2, 2015)

So sorry, Letscook.  My late dad also made his own horseradish, the fumes were deadly.  He would always bring us a jar.  His recipe was the same as McNerd's.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 2, 2015)

letscook said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong spot didn't know where to post it
> 
> My Dad always grew his horseradish and grated it in a food processor.
> You could always tell he was making it or just made it by how quick your sinus cleared when walking into the house. He generally did it outside.
> ...


Talk about coincidence! Just before I logged on I was looking fro a recipe in "The Complete" Farmhouse Kitchen" (publ 1984) and I came across this

_*"Long Keeping Horseradish Sauce*_

_This will keep 12 months or more_

_Horseradish_

_For the syrup_
_300ml (10 fl ounces) white vinegar _
_225g (8oz)white sugar and a little salt_

_1. Dig horseradish root in mid-summer_
_2. Wash well and peel under water (to avoid severe eye-watering)_
_3. Cut the root up roughly and put through finest cutters of mincer _
_4. In the meantime make syrup by dissolving sugar and salt in vinegar over a low heat. Allow to go cold_
_5. Use a wide necked jar with a vinegar-proof lid. Hack in a little horseradish then a little syrup and fill the jar in this manner. Make sure it is tightly packed and no air spaces are left._

_To __Serve_
_To a tablespoon of horseradish add same quantity of thick cream and extra vinegar to taste._

_Use with roast beef or beef dishes. Also very good with cold ham."_

You may need more or less syrup, depending on the amount of horseradish you have but keep to these proportions.

Be careful with the white vinegar that you don't get the stuff they use for cleaning as it isn't suitable for food use. Cider vinegar would be ideal but make sure it is minimum 5% acidity (6% is better if you can find it). 

Please note a "mincer" in the UK is what you call a "grinder" - ie what you use for grinding meat for hamburgers, etc. Personally I think you'd be better going with the food processor as you said your Dad used. In any case wear goggles or at least spectacles while doing it because horseradish is lethal 

I hope this helps.

(BTW If you are thinking of planting your own - horseradish can take over your garden and colonise the neighbourhood if you aren't careful so plant it where it can't spread! My mother had hers confined to a big bucket and the bucket sunk into the ground and it STILL escaped!)


----------



## letscook (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone I will give it a try this week when I can crack a window open - right now been hit with snow storm and it is 5 degrees out here in the Finger lakes of NY.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 2, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Be careful with the white vinegar that you don't get the stuff they use for cleaning as it isn't suitable for food use.



I don't know what's wrong with the white vinegar in the UK, but the white vinegar in the U.S. is most certainly suitable for food use.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 2, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't know what's wrong with the white vinegar in the UK, but the white vinegar in the U.S. is most certainly suitable for food use.



I agree GG, although I think I remember Taxi saying the same thing about Canadian white vinegar. 
BTW..I sure miss that girl !!


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 2, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I agree GG, although I think I remember Taxi saying the same thing about Canadian white vinegar.
> BTW..I sure miss that girl !!


Just tried to find the reference but I can't off hand and I'm tired so I'l look in the morning


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 3, 2015)

MAny good suggestions here. I would like to add just one thing. After you peel the root, before grating, emers it in a cold water and leave it there for half an hour or so. The colder the water the better.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 3, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't know what's wrong with the white vinegar in the UK, but the white vinegar in the U.S. is most certainly suitable for food use.





Kayelle said:


> I agree GG, although I think I remember Taxi saying the same thing about Canadian white vinegar.
> BTW..I sure miss that girl !!





Mad Cook said:


> Just tried to find the reference but I can't off hand and I'm tired so I'l look in the morning



I found it MC. The debate over white vinegar began with post #7

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/cake-ingredients-substitutions-79513.html


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 4, 2015)

I think Taxi was reading more into that reference (which referred to American regs, not Canadian) she gave than was there. I've searched and can't find any sources that say white vinegar sold for in grocery stores is derived from petroleum.


----------

